# Coffee in Catania or Siracusa?



## oceansnbeaches (Jan 3, 2018)

:wave::welcome: Welcome to sicily. I have lived in Italy 2 years. For the past 3 months I have been living in Melilli. I will remain in Melilli for the next 6 - 12 months. It is a little lonely on a mountain. Females who speak English and are nearby in catania or siracusa are invited for coffee anytime for a chat.


----------

